# cage Gladiators 4



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Well done to everyone who fought some very good fights, especially the lads from Kaobon & next gen, big well done to Jason Tan who fought a very good brazilian top team fighter, and won on points

local lads from next Gen, wolfslair & kaobon Jay manning, Jay gladden, Richie downes, Paul sass, paul kelly & Tom baxter (sorry if i missed anyone out) all had some very good fights...pics and vids will be posted shortly


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd have to say Jay Gladdens was the best fight, only one where people were like WOAHHHHH at his kick. That other dude had some chin on him I tell you that


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

yeh i agree very good kicks, i was impressed with his muay thai.

i liked paul sass too, im sure ian 'the machine' freeman said that was his first pro fight he looked very relaxed and confident if it was, and if i remeber rightly won with a rear naked choke.

The lad from manchester too Rob sinclair looked good, very confident and took his win over richie downes, who did dominate for a while and looked like he was going to take an early win


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Didn't Richie get his nose broken? That was some bad cut. And the fight for the title was boss too, I loved the split open head!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

didnt know he got his nose broken i had the cheap seats, so couldnt see!!!

oh yeh the guy from lithuania got his face cut open pretty bad, overall a well put together event i'll definetly go the next one, i would have liked to see a bit more stand up, a few more kicks to the face, but never mind a bit of ground and pound is good too, i thought the paul kelly (wolfslair) & jordan james (Gracie barra swansea) was also a good fight Jordan wasnt happy at all with the stoppage, but in my opinion paul kelly had him, he didnt give him room to move he gave about 20 consistant punches to the face before the ref stopped it


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah that's why I'm concentrating on my stand up more than my BJJ, but you have to have a decent mix or you're ****ed tbh.

That kids bout woulda been hell awesome if they allowed elbows and hits to the face. It was like watching a school fight with only punches to the body. But then again they were only kids


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Yo people

Hey Mr Manager any chance of my photo with my UK-MMA t on next to my threads?????

Sass won with a rear naked - I believe its one of his fav moves...cracking fight.

Guess our friends in Gracie-Barra arent happy (wwwwwwhere's Johnny)- but you are right the ref gave him a fair chance to escape - but he was locked in good style.

Hope you enjoyed training tonight - and hope Andy's toe isn't as broken as it looked - ouch.

P.S Pete is fighting in September so well up for that one.

P.P.S What happened to Cobra????? 0 & 4 think he needs to change his name

Later


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Doh...Sass won by triangle - got all excited being my first post an all.

Oh yeah M hows your nuggets after this eve, appeared to be some mangnetic force connecting my knee to the family jewels - finally the student has overtaken the master!!!!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Is there a pic of you with the uk-mma T on i aint seen it, did big Mike take it?

My Town halls are fine thanks for asking a soak in the Tub done them the world of good, i'll get you back mate dont worry!!!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeh, big Mike took a couple of photos of our backs - hope their not for the wank bank


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

ha ha he never sent them to me mate, i think they are definetly for his private Simon collection!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey he's only human ...keeps offering me bottles of Vodka - hope he's not trying to get me drunk!.

I think he owns the bottle to Andy for breaking his toe - i've never seen a toe point that way before an I've snapped my own a couple of times - he's probably still sitting in A&E


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Poor guy. But it wasn't Mike's fault, Andy stepped on mikes foot and that's how it broke. ****ing bullshit that is


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah - know any good sites that sell toe guards, he he.

I'm gonna reserve judgement till I hear Andy's version as Mike is getting a bit wild when we are supposed to be tech sparring


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, Mike always goes crazy! Ah well, you just dish it back out.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, its gonna start turning into a free for all.

Half the mob are tech sparring half think their in the cage....I think A&E is gonna start getting busy - as if it wasnt on a Friday night anyway!!!

**

Who put bantamweight next to my name - surley Welterweight - and after Spain heavyweight - then I'll start eating clean again and down to 155 for me**


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

alright mate, you can change your details in the user cp (top left of screen)

if you click that and click edit profile you can change the name to whatever you want


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

You're a Bantamweight poster mate. When you post I think 50 posts you'll go up to Welter  Or do as marc said


----------



## kopite1892 (Aug 9, 2007)

JayC said:


> I'd have to say Jay Gladdens was the best fight, only one where people were like WOAHHHHH at his kick. That other dude had some chin on him I tell you that


I agree Jays fight was my fav , he had the best fight last time too. BTW how do i get the next gen fighter into my sig?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

ive pm'd you matey

but for anyone else that wants to add stuff to their profile everything you need can be found by clicking the user cp (top left of screen) once in their you can edit sigs, upload avatars, change your username etc, etc...


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Cheers JC - At least I now have 1 target I may achieve before the end of the year.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

kopite1892 said:


> I agree Jays fight was my fav , he had the best fight last time too. BTW how do i get the next gen fighter into my sig?


[*img]http://www.theobscura.org/nextgenfightersig.jpg[/*img]

Do that without the stars


----------



## kopite1892 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank You very much


----------

